# Breeder Rescue Question



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey Everyone! 

My husband and I are looking to adopt from a rescue. We just moved to Colorado, and are planning on starting this process in June (we still live in an apt that prohibits dogs). I've been looking at the various rescues in CO (mainly the Front Range & Buena Vista rescues) and have seen some great dogs!! :wub:

However, a friend of mine suggested that I also contact local breeders to see if they have had any dogs returned to them that now need to be adopted. Have you heard of this? Is this a good option? I feel like it's better to adopt through a rescue than through a breeder, but I don't know if this is just a gut reaction. I understand that not all dogs returned will be dogs with behavioral problems, so maybe it's fine to go through a breeder? 

Any thoughts or input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

My opinion is that it's both the same thing, they're just surrendered to different people.
You'll probably end up with the same "quality" of dogs in terms of training and behavior (meaning one's not better than the other) from both places.


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks!  

I figured it would be the same! Maybe I'll also contact a few breeders in the area and see if they have any adoptable dogs! We just want to make sure we get the right fit for us!


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Some breeders do rescue also. I think a GSD breeder may be able to evaluate a GSD better and also someone with expierence with the breed. Some breeders take back dogs from their breedings that need to be rehomed for one reason or another. Breeders also place retired dogs or perhaps older puppies that may not live up to their expectations for what they want in their breeding program.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

My mom did this with one of her current dogs. He's now a therapy dog through the Delta Society.

Anyhow...story went that wife secretly didn't want a dog, but told husband she did (I don't know why--to appease him? She didn't realize how much work they were going to be? Who knows). They get puppy, puppy is a little moster (hello, labs are terrors when they are puppies too!)....wife hates dogs.........husband breaks entire leg from hip to ankle and is essentially on "bed rest." She's not giving dog any attention while husband is laid up....and comes up to a couch that has literally been gutted by their 7 month old.

Wife tells breeder to either take the dog back or he's going to the shelter. Then my mom came along and scooped him up. He took a long time to mature, but he's been a great dog and she's had a lot of fun with him.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I highly recommend this rescue they know the breed very well and have a ranch in CO where they send some of their dogs, they also get high end top quality dogs since their in LAX area and they are on FB. 
http://www.sheprescue.org


----------



## APCURLS (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks for all your input!  I have nothing against breeders, I just had no clue until my friend mentioned this that they also did rescue. Makes complete sense, of course, when you think about it! 



dawnandjr said:


> Some breeders do rescue also. I think a GSD breeder may be able to evaluate a GSD better and also someone with expierence with the breed. Some breeders take back dogs from their breedings that need to be rehomed for one reason or another. Breeders also place retired dogs or perhaps older puppies that may not live up to their expectations for what they want in their breeding program.


Thanks, dawnandjr! I never looked at it that way but it makes total sense! Of course they would understand the dogs really well! My friend suggested I contact the AKC to get recommendations about local breeders. 



GSDElsa said:


> My mom did this with one of her current dogs. He's now a therapy dog through the Delta Society.
> 
> Anyhow...story went that wife secretly didn't want a dog, but told husband she did (I don't know why--to appease him? She didn't realize how much work they were going to be? Who knows). They get puppy, puppy is a little moster (hello, labs are terrors when they are puppies too!)....wife hates dogs.........husband breaks entire leg from hip to ankle and is essentially on "bed rest." She's not giving dog any attention while husband is laid up....and comes up to a couch that has literally been gutted by their 7 month old.
> 
> Wife tells breeder to either take the dog back or he's going to the shelter. Then my mom came along and scooped him up. He took a long time to mature, but he's been a great dog and she's had a lot of fun with him.


What an awful and great story all rolled into one! Why some people take in pets they don't want is beyond me.. But I won't go off on a rant! lol Glad to hear your mom was able to step in and be there for the dog! Every dog deserves to be in a loving home! 



HeidiW said:


> I highly recommend this rescue they know the breed very well and have a ranch in CO where they send some of their dogs, they also get high end top quality dogs since their in LAX area and they are on FB.
> http://www.sheprescue.org


Thanks for the recommendation! I took a look and they have a ton of dogs! Hopefully they have a few more in Colorado than are listed - I'd like the opportunity to spend some time with the dogs to make sure we're all compatible! I want to avoid having to rehome a dog who's already been rehomed / rescued. It seems it would be too disruptive!


----------

